# newbee



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,all my name is Jim,just purchaced a TT 180 2005 this is my first sports car.

will be looking to modify asap.


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Jim...


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the best place in the Edinburgh area to have a remap done?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi mate, have a look in the group buy section, vagcheck are doing mobile remaps and have a trip to scotland planned. They have a very good reputation on here.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

malstt said:


> Hi mate, have a look in the group buy section, vagcheck are doing mobile remaps and have a trip to scotland planned. They have a very good reputation on here.


if they have agood reputation then i will have to watch out for them coming up here then.


----------

